# Looking for a Hunting lease $400



## nick220 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am looking for a lease no farther than Macon. The property must have pigs and a place to camp. I do not want to pay no more than $ 400.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2013)

nick220 said:


> I am looking for a lease no farther than Macon. The property must have pigs and a place to camp. I do not want to pay no more than $ 400.



Good luck with this one, you might just want to purchase the sportsman license and hunt WMA property.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Oct 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good luck with this one, you might just want to purchase the sportsman license and hunt WMA property.


Well, said


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Oct 31, 2013)

nick220 said:


> I am looking for a lease no farther than Macon. The property must have pigs and a place to camp. I do not want to pay no more than $ 400.



We are in Oglethorpe Co. East of Athens. Only have a few pigs. Dues are $450.00. Good camps, one has elec and water.
Call me at 404-310-9776. 
We have 3 opening


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 31, 2013)

Hunterbob1 said:


> We are in Oglethorpe Co. East of Athens. Only have a few pigs. Dues are $450.00. Good camps, one has elec and water.
> Call me at 404-310-9776.
> We have 3 opening



How many acres and how many members . Just asken for someone else.


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Nov 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> How many acres and how many members . Just asken for someone else.



450 acres. 9 members, Looking for 12


----------



## Boondocks (Nov 11, 2013)

Less than 40 acres per member, i hope their bow only.


----------

